# Stumpy the piranha amputee



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I got this little 2" rbp with no tail, and after 3 weeks it still hasn't grown back. His tail was bit off by a spilo, and I thought it was just the end tail part.. but some of the bony part might be missing too.

has anyone had a piranha where the tail didn't grow back? what should I do if it doesn't grow back? he can wiggle enough to eat, but he sure has to work hard to swim around.

I am sorry I don't own a digi-cam.. so no pics








but if it's really needed, I might borrow my dads sometime later in the week to get pics.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

my piraya had his bitten off by one of my caribes.....and my spilo had his whacked off to the bone ......
they did grow back in time with the proper treatment........

If posible I really would like to see a pic of the specimen so i can give you a clear answer.....


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

If the injury took out flesh too, the tail probably will not grow back.

if you wanna keep him he'll have to be in a solo tank otherwise the others might take him out.

you could also kill him and feed him to your other ps or boil him for the skeleton.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hahhahha

ya.. I want a piranha skeleton.. but this guy is a little small...
he was the feistiest, but I seperated him for a while, and hes back now with 3 other 3" guys.

his tail was cut off just at the base... 
so if a peice of bone was bitt off, then the bone too will grow back or no?
I can't really tell... it is really close... but it has been at least 3 weeks now

I will try to take a photo tomorrow night


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> If the injury took out flesh too, the tail probably will not grow back.
> 
> if you wanna keep him he'll have to be in a solo tank otherwise the others might take him out.
> 
> you could also kill him and feed him to your other ps or boil him for the skeleton.


 i dont like feeding my piranhas other piranhas because they might get too used to eating piranhas and enlarge the chance of cannabalism.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

if the bone part is gone too.. the tail will NOT regenerate
i ordered 6 spilos and when i got them they'd eaten eachother's tail off.. 
4 of them were gone way too far and never grew back. 
1 guy was fine since he kept his bony part and the last guy grew half the tail since only half the bone was gone.. so NO bone=no tail.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

A pic could help...hopefully it will heal :nod: !


----------

